# Ted Donnelly



## Bernard_Marx (Jul 18, 2005)

I've had the blessing twice to hear Ted Donnelly preach. Anyone who has heard him knows what I'm talking about. Can anyone point me to some internet sermons of his?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 18, 2005)

Unfortunately I have not been able to find any. Donnelly is outstanding. I wish he was local to us!


----------



## Bernard_Marx (Jul 18, 2005)

Would you know of any places where I could get some Donnelly??


----------



## alwaysreforming (Jul 18, 2005)

http://www.atgeneva.com/page2.html


Check out the above link!
I think its possible he might also go by the name of "Edward" Donnelly because the guy who posted them said they were "Ted" Donnelly sermons.

The whole site looks good; it might be worthwhile to check out.


----------



## DTK (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bernard_Marx_
> I've had the blessing twice to hear Ted Donnelly preach. Anyone who has heard him knows what I'm talking about. Can anyone point me to some internet sermons of his?



Here are some online by him, a number of sermons on hell.

http://www.tbcnj.org/gwtn-archive.html

Blessings,
DTK


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jul 18, 2005)

He's great 

You should still be able to get some of his sermons from Trinity Book Service. Check out his two sermons called "The Mystery of the Kingdom." Excellent stuff.


----------



## duke (Jul 20, 2005)

Go to Grace Reformed Baptist Church - http://www.vor.org/mebane/

Select their online sermons page and look in the Family Conferences. You will find plenty of Ted Donnelly to listen to.

Also check out Emmanuel Baptist Church in Florida - http://www.ebcfl.org/sermons/conferences.htm

They have some Ted Donnelly series.

Good to see a reformed Presbyterian mixing it up with the baptists.


----------



## Arch2k (Jul 20, 2005)

Thanks for those links all. I have listened to Donnelly on Hell, and he is great. I am about half way through his sermon on Christian freedom, and he has still got it!

Praise ye the Lord for the Liberty from sin that he has purchased for us!


----------

